# Free Maple Logs



## kkonicke (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, I found someone who says they have some nice maple logs from a tree they cut down. I don't have the resources to mill it down otherwise I would take it myself. I live in West Babylon New York and I know he is not far from me. If anyone in NY is interested let me know and I will forward you his contact info. He didn't mention $$ so I think it's free.

Also, just want to say that this site has helped me out a lot since I found it. Nice to see people coaching others to obtain quality work. Thanks for help!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Glad you joined the forum, good heads up for someone in your area. I hope somebody can get them and use the logs.


----------



## kkonicke (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Daren. I don't have the money to transport these logs otherwise I would take a few for myself. I have never worked with raw timber and do not have the tools to mill it. Is there any way to mill logs to lets say a nice 2 inch slab for a table top or bench seat? Do you know how much a mill shop would charge to cut it to size? Thanks again.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It varies on "how much to mill". But let's say there is a 24" x 8' log there, that should saw out 200 bft. I charge $0.35 bft, so $70. I have heard milling rates from $0.25-$0.65...both still cheap compared to buying it. Yea a sawyer can cut a 2" thick board just as easy as a 1".


----------



## kkonicke (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info Daren. That's actually a lot less expensive than I thought it would be. Now I just need to find a company like yours in NY.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

k,

Welcome to the site. To find a sawyer in your area, Daren has listed a good collection of resources here. You should be able to find someone close. 

You can also call Woodmizer, Baker, etc. and ask them for a few owners local to you. They don't officially do that as a sawyer referral service but so you can see their mills as a demo. But if you call the names they give you, if they saw for the public they'll be glad to hear from you. 

Best of luck with the logs.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

If I only had the time to drive and a big enough trailer.........


----------



## kkonicke (Feb 10, 2010)

I found out the maple logs are in Highland Mills New York. Not as close to me as I thought. The guy says he will send some measurements of the logs when he gets home in a few days. I will post them when he emails me.


----------

